# Disassembling USA Streamliners



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I could use a few pointers on taking the ends off these cars.
Underneath there are three screws that loosen the bottom of the end, but the top is still fastened.
Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

John learn it well cause I have one that needs done.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried once to disassemblke of the USA cars and stopped short of disaster. I called one of the vendors for USA cars and they said it was a most difficult job. So, I just left it be.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

So why would Charles Ro sell extra figures (passengers) then?
I'm not putting in people, I would like to put some batteries in a combination car.

Mike,
You take yours apart first, then tell me how it is done.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

John, get ahold of Greg E. or look at his page not sure if he has how to on there but I believe he does!! I'll go take a look then post his link here. I have taken a baggage car apart, but think the pass cars a different. The bottom slides out from the top after taking out screws. I think there is also somewhere here where that is discussed. I'm sending Greg E. and email now. He's pretty good about getting back. Regal 



John, just emailed Greg E. lets see if he will chime in here! 


John, here is the link to the discussion that was on here a while back!!

Accessing USA Passenger Cars - myLargescale.com - Forums - G Scale Forums - Rolling Stock


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 24 Jun 2010 09:45 AM 
John, get ahold of Greg E. or look at his page not sure if he has how to on there but I believe he does!! I'll go take a look then post his link here. I have taken a baggage car apart, but think the pass cars a different. The bottom slides out from the top after taking out screws. I think there is also somewhere here where that is discussed. I'm sending Greg E. and email now. He's pretty good about getting back. Regal 



John, just emailed Greg E. lets see if he will chime in here! 


John, here is the link to the discussion that was on here a while back!!

Accessing USA Passenger Cars - myLargescale.com - Forums - G Scale Forums - Rolling Stock

John here's greg's link to his page on it!!



USAT streamliner disassembly-Greg's web site!


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
I should have done a search first. Doh!
So you remove the hot glue.
How do you re-fasten the end top back in the car?

I don't have the paperwork that came with the car.
Is there anything printed on that that would help?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't need the glue... 

Nothing that came with the car will help. 

Did you read my site? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually suggest explosive devices.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg. 
I read your site. 
A very informative site on many different topics. 
I gave up on the Streamliner.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, was the glue just too much? Sometimes you can knock the glue off, but I had to sort of jam a screwdriver into it and break chunks off. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Greg, it isn't my car. I was trying to put some batteries in it for a friend. 
If it were mine, believe me, the thing would be in parts on my bench right now. 
Even if I needed a saw and a hammer.


----------

